# Kung Fool



## archmagician (Dec 3, 2004)

Hello all...

I got the name of this thread  from a home video I once made which was a spoof of Kung Fu movies. It was equally as bad, though quite humorous, since we made the terrible actors of old Kung Fu movies actually look good. Luckily, I dont currently own a video camera.

I found this site by following a convoluted path which started with a purchase on EBay of a Video tape made by a certain "Green Dragon Studios"; which led me to a website made by a guy named Ken Stuczynski, since the website had the words "Green Dragon Studios" in it (thank you google). It was a site about a guy named Davyd J. Moerler  which is equally fascinating in its completion of the Taoist circle, since that is the guy who SOLD me the tape on EBay. *insert Crazed expression here*

{sing eerily} Its a small world after all...{/singing eerily}

About me:
Black belt in Shaolin Kung Fu (as if belts really meant anything anyway)
Brown Belt in 7 Star Praying Mantis
Studied Shoot fighting with Frank Shamrock for 3 months...but learned just enough to defeat lightly skilled wrestlers (I sit on them).

Too fat to do a full split, but fat enough to sit on you and make it hurt!

thanks for listening

Peter


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Peter, You're funny... sit on them!~I suppose that would work!  Not for me though, I still got to work on splits for TKD.  Welcome to the board, we're getting an increasing contingent of Kung Fu people, great to see!  If you have any questions about the board, post a question in the support forum or PM me and I will try to answer it. Enjoy! TW


----------



## Baytor (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome aboard Pete.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome to Martial Talk--with your sense of humor, I think you'll fit in nicely...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 3, 2004)

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Welcome to the board, we're getting an increasing contingent of Kung Fu people, great to see!


Welcome to the board Peter. You are a funny one indeed! So glad to see more Kung Fu practioners finding the board. I'll look forward to more of your posts.
 :asian:


----------



## someguy (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome good to have you here.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 3, 2004)

LOL! Peter,

 You are a funny guy   Welcome and it is will great fun getting to know you.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 3, 2004)

Greetings, archmagician and welcome to MartialTalk.

 U = funny!!

 It's always great to have humor on the boards - thanks!

 Happy posting!

 SS


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome Archmagician~!

Hope you enjoy yourself 

It sure helps to have a good sense of humor here 
Helps to have a bit of twisted sense too *G*

~Tess


----------



## archmagician (Dec 3, 2004)

So is anyone here familiar with:

this guy - Ken Stuczynski
OR
this guy - Davyd J. Moerler 

Enquiring minds want to know!

I would love to have a chat with Ken, I have a feeling he knows a lot about Taoism which is what I am really interested in learning more about. Frankly, I got to this site because it was linked from his.

I am tempted to buy more videos from Davyd, just because they are cheap and I am ADDICTED to collecting martial arts videos. 8) 
So far, he hasn't screwed me and I have bought like 4 videos from him. He has a relatively good EBay rating so, I am just going to close my eyes and hope I dont get cheated. He has some great mantis videos. I know the guy is a pathetic poseur but I just feel sad for him that he is that mental. 

Those women in the Green Dragon studios look like the kick ***!!! I used to teach Rape Prevention back in the late 80's to these housewives. They showed up for the first class with long *** fingernails and were completely afraid of combat. After one year of training with me, I took them down to my main studio and one of them gave a red belt (just below black belt) a black eye during an intense sparring session!!! HEE HEE!!!


----------



## Vadim (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi Pete! Welcome to Martial Talk forums.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 3, 2004)

Hey Pete

Welcome!


----------



## still learning (Dec 5, 2004)

Hello and welcome Mr Airborne "All the Way"...go for it! and  Aloha


----------



## archmagician (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks still learning!

It was a long time ago that I was a paratrooper. I was from 1983-1986 Bco 2/508 ABN INF 82nd Airborne, but with the war and all, I have rekindled my patriotism. Also, I post a lot on a board: www.paratrooper.net. Were you in the service?

Here is a pic of me when I was in:
http://www.harleymaniac.org/pictures/Old_Army_pic.jpg

Here is a pic of me now doing one of my favorite things:
http://www.harleymaniac.org/pictures/chopper_side_view.jpg

Peter


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2004)

Welcome Aboard :cheers:


----------

